# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Αλλαγη τασης με Πυκνωτη

## joke

Μπορει αν ξέρει κάπιος να μου πει τον τυπο με τον οποίο υπολογίζουμε τη χωρητικώτητα των πυκνωτων για να αυξήσσουμε την τάση της εισόδου σε ένα κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού .Πχ θέλω μια τάση που μετά την ανάρθωση είναι 30V να την κάνω 60V.

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει. 
Η διαφορα της τασης που προκυπτει απο την εξομαλυνση στα τροφοδοτικα δεν εξαρταται απο τον πυκνωτη, τουλαχιστον οχι με την εννοια μεγαλυτερος πυκνωτης>μεγαλυτερη ταση εξοδου. Αν εχεις σωστη εξομαλυνση τοτε η ταση πολλαπλασιαζεται με 1,41 (τετρ. ριζα 2) επειδη τοσο ειναι το πλατος της ανορθωμενης τασης.

----------


## gsmaster

Πώς γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## GEWKWN

> Μαλλον καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει. 
> Η διαφορα της τασης που προκυπτει απο την εξομαλυνση στα τροφοδοτικα δεν εξαρταται απο τον πυκνωτη, τουλαχιστον οχι με την εννοια μεγαλυτερος πυκνωτης>μεγαλυτερη ταση εξοδου. Αν εχεις σωστη εξομαλυνση τοτε η ταση πολλαπλασιαζεται με 1,41 (τετρ. ριζα 2) επειδη τοσο ειναι το πλατος της ανορθωμενης τασης.



Συνφωνω με τον προλαλησαντα .
Αν θελεις να βγαλεις διπλη ταση στην εξοδο θα σου προτεινα να κατασκευασεις ενα dc-dc
μετατροπεα διοτι αλλιως  δεν γινεται (χρηση μεγαλυτερου πυκνωτη).
Το 1,41 που ανεφερε ο προλαλησαντας ειναι  απο την "αιχμη" που 
κανουν οι διοδοι .

----------


## joke

Υπάρχει κάπιος τροπος να αυξήσουμε την τάση χωρις μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## joke

GEWKWN απαντησες στην ερώτηση πριν ακομα την υποβάλω !!!!!!!!!!!!
Οκ ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Θα πρέπει να κάνεις διπλασιασμό τάσης με χρήση διόδων και πυκνωτών, απλά τα χαρακτηριστικά των υλικών που θα επιλέξεις θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα του ρεύματος (πυκνωτές παράλληλα) και της τάσης (δίοδοι και πυκνωτές σε σειρά) που θα τα διαρρεύσει.

Διαγράμματα πολλαπλασιασμού τάσης υπάρχουν σε διάφορα βιβλία ηλεκτρονικής και πολύ απλά η αρχή λειτουργίας τους είναι ότι μπορείς να προσθέσεις μία εναλασσόμενη τάση πάνω σε μία συνεχή, οπότε μετά την ανόρθωση του συνόλου να έχεις τη διπλάσια στην έξοδο της διάταξης.

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## joke

Μηπως εχει κανεις κανενα διαγραμμα γιατι ψάνω στο internet και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.

----------


## joke

Αυτα κάνουν;
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...c/voldoub.html

----------


## hlektrologos000

βρηκα και αυτο ,εχει διαφορες με το δικο σου σχεδιο .

----------


## joke

Ευχαριστω, πως θα υπολογίσουμε το μέγεθος των πυκνωτών για να πετύχουμε διπλασιασμό?

----------


## NUKE

> Αυτα κάνουν;
> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...c/voldoub.html



Νομιζω παιδια οτι σε αυτα τα κυκλωματα οντως εχουμε διπλασιασμο τασης αλλα αλλαζει και η συχνοτητα.Διπλασιαζεται νομιζω.Ετσι πρεπει να λειτουργουν τα marx generators...

----------


## joke

Αν με αυτο τον τροπο διπλασιάσουμε την ταση η ένταση θα υποδιπλασιαστεί ή θα παραμεινει ιδια?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αν με αυτο τον τροπο διπλασιάσουμε την ταση η ένταση θα υποδιπλασιαστεί ή θα παραμεινει ιδια?



για να μεινει η ιδια αποκλειετε ....αλλιως θα ειχαμε λυσει το προβλημα της ενεργειας στον πλανητη . 
πιστευω οτι θα γινει η μιση απο την αρχικη και λιγο λιγοτερο λογο απωλειων  αντιστασης των διοδων & πυκνωτων .
απο το κεφαλι     :Hammer:   μου βγηκαν τα παραπανω περιμενε και αλλες γνωμες...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ο πρώτος πυκνωτής (και δίοδος) φορτίζεται σε τάση 1,41*220V=310V αν μιλάμε για ανόρθωση δικτύου ή ΜΣ 1:1 ενώ ο δεύτερος σε 310+1,41*220=2*310=630V, επομένως στην πρώστη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούμε μία δίοδο ΒΥ127ή 255 και έναν 50mf/350V (min) ενώ στη δεύτερη 2 σε σειρά BY127 και 2 100+100μF/350V (διπλός λόγω του φίλτρου LC εξομάλυνσης, διπλή χωρητικότητα λόγω της εν σειρά σύνδεσης των πυκνωτών).

Το ρεύμα σαφώς με διπλάσια τάση γίνεται μεγαλύτερο έως διπλάσιο είτε μιλάμε για παθητικά στοιχεία (αντιστάσεις και απλός νόμος του Ohm) είτε για ενεργά (λυχνίες, σύμφωναμε τις καμπύλες τάσεις ρεύματος για διαφορετικές τάσεις δηλ. απλά διεγείρονται πιό δυνατά και είναι λογικό αντίστοιχα να ανεβάζουν και μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα πάντως όχι γραμμικά όπως με τα παθητικά στοιχεία και μέχρι το σημείο κορεσμού τους που από εκεί και μετά μεγαλύτερη τάση οδηγεί μόνο σε αυξημένη θερμότητα και τελικά από φθορά έως καταστροφή)...

Καλημέρα
Γιώργος

----------


## hlektrologos000

*ενσταση*.... κυριε προεδρε.....! 

λοιπον εγω νομιζα οτι εκανε λαθος ο joke  και εγραψε  ''' διπλασιασμο τασης εισοδου ''''   και ηθελε να γραψει '''διπλασιασμο τασης εξοδου ''''   (του τροφοδοτικου )  

ακομα και ετσι να ειναι(  που δεν νομιζω)    .......     εχω εναν μετασχηματιστη 220v εισοδο τασης  και εξοδο   2χ30v 5Α    , θα βαλω αυτο το κυκλωματακι στην εισοδο θα κανω την ταση απο 220v    440v  και θα εχω εξοδο διπλασια ..?   δηλ  2χ60v 10A     ?   
δεν μου κολαει με τιποτα .......

----------


## NUKE

Ναι ισχυει αυτο.Μπορει να δωσει τοσα Amper αλλα μονο στιγμιαια , δηλαδη για τη στιγμη που ξεφορτιζει ο πυκνωτης.Για τον λογο αυτο τα κυκλωματα αυτα εχουν πολυ μεγαλη κυματωση καιδεν χρησιμοποιουνται σε κυκλωματα χαμηλης τασης.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεκτή η... ένσταση!!!

Στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε ο διπλασιασμός τάσης μέσω πυκνωτή θα γίνει στο δευτερέυον του ΜΣ δηλ. 60VDC,
αφού ήδη έχεις 30V ανορθωμένα (DC). Η δυνατότητα για ρεύμα εδώ εξαρτάται από την ισχύ του ΜΣ δηλ. τα 30V*5A=150VA. Αν η τάση λοιπόν του τελικού κυκλώματος είναι 60V για να υπερβούμε το φορτίο του ΜΣ δηλ. τα 150VA θα πρέπει να τραβήξουμε στα 60V (δηλ. στη 2πλάσια τάση) 2,5Α (δηλ. το μισό ρεύμα).

Η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή ή πυκνωτών στην έξοδο μπορεί να βρεθεί εύκολα με τον τρόπο που προανέφερα. Δηλ αν στο αρχικό σχέδιο του πυκνωτή αυτός έχει μία Α χωρητικότητα, την ίδια Α χωρητικότητα πρέπει να διατηρήσει (τελικά) και ο τελικός πυκνωτής λαμβάνοντας υπόψη πιθανή εν σειρά σύνσεσή του με άλλον λόγω αντοχής στη διπλάσια τάση. Θα μπορούσε όμως και τη μισή με την έννοια ότι το μέγιστο ρεύμα τώρα είναι το μισό αυτού με την αρχική τάση και έτσι ο πυκνωτής δεν χρειάζεται να είναι εξίσου 'μεγάλος' για να κρατήσει σταθερή την τάση στην φάση αποκοπής από τη δίοδο της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης...!!! Μάλλον καταλήγω πρέπει να είναι μισής (τελικής) χωρητικότητας απ αυτόν του αρχικού κυκλώματος τροφοδοτικού για τα 30V.

Επίσης αν ο ΜΣ είναι μεσαίας λήψης και χρησιμοποιείς διπλή ανόρθωση δηλ. μόνο δύο διοδάκια και γείωση της μεσαίας λήψης, τότε μπορείς να πάρεις τη διπλή τάση με χρήση γέφυρας ανόρθωσης  δηλ. 4 διοδάκια με τη μεσαία λήψη 'στον αέρα'.

Τέλος υπάρχουν ειδικές κατασκευές με χρήση όμως ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος (τρανζίστορ ισχύς) για πολλαπλασιασμό τάσης, αλλά δεν συνίστανται λόγω κόστους. Χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως εκεί που υπάρχει διαθέσιμη μία σταθερή πηγή ισχύος συγκεκριμένης τάσης (π.χ. συστοιχίες μπαταριών 12 ή 24V)...

Δεν είμαι τέλος σίγουρος αν συνίσταται ή όχι ο πολλαπλασιασμός τάσης σε χαμηλές τάσεις, θεωρητικά δεν έχει πρόβλημα, πρακτικά με χρήση μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας πυκνωτών η τάση θα παραμένει σταθερή καθότι οι πυκνωτές δεν θα 'γονατίζουν' υπό το μεγάλο ρεύμα...

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα
Γιώργος

----------


## joke

Δηλαδη αν έχω ενα μετασχηματιστη 220V εισοδο και εξοδο 50V 2Α (100VA) αν διπλασιάσω την τάση στην έξοδο θα πάρω 100V 1A?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τα 30V ανέφερες αρχικά ότι *ήταν μετά την ανόρθωση* δηλ. συνεχές.

Στο νέο παράδειγμα αναφέρεις *έξοδο του ΜΣ* δηλ. εναλλασσόμενο, ήτοι 1,41*50V=70,5 ανορθωμένο, οπότε με διπλασιασμό πας 141VDC !!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## GEWKWN

πρεπει να γραψω οτι για συνεχες ρευμα αυτο ΔΕΝ ησχυει(αναφορα στα 30volt που ηθελες να τα κανεις 60).
Τωρα για αυτο που λεγεται για διπλασιασμο τετοιου ειδους  ετσι απλα θα μου επιτρεψεις
να εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου για το κυκλωμα και το ποσο μπορει ετσι απλα να γινει κατι
τετοιο. 
Για να δουλεψει αυτο το κυκλωμμα θελεις Σιγουρα Εναλαγη τασης Και οχι Διπλασιασμο μετα απο 
ανοθρωση.Αυτο δεν θα δουλεψει διοτι πολυ  απλα η ταση μετα απο ανοθωση (γεφυρα) θα ειναι 
μεταξυ 0 και +Ταση ενω στα εν λογω κυκλωματα διπλασιασμου ειναι απο - Ταση εως +Ταση .
Το ρευμα τωρα που μπορει να δωσει ενα τετοιο κυκλωμμα ειναι πολυ λιγο και αν δεν κανω λαθως  
τα μονα κυκλωματα που εχω δει τετοιο κυκλωμα ειναι σε ιονιστες χωρου που θελουν πολυ ταση με λιγο ρευμα.

----------


## joke

οκ το κατάλαβα.  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Γιώργο,

στα κυκλώματα διπλασιασμού και γενικά πολλαπλασιασμού δεν χρησιμοποιείται ανόρθωση γέφυρας αλλά η λεγόμενη ημιανόρθωση που επιτρέπει στη δίοδο να άγει κατά τη μία πλευρά της κυματομορφής και αρχικά μετά τον πρώτο πυκνωτή του διπλασιασμού να δίνει να συνεχές δυναμικό 1,41 φορά της εφαρμοζόμενης εναλλασσόμενης τάσης. Τη στιγμή που αυτό το δυναμικό έχει εξασφαλιστεί στον πυκνωτή έρχεται η εναλλασσόμενη τάση που εξασφαλίζεται από το άλλο τμήμα της κυματομορφής να ανορθωθεί και να προστεθεί ακριβώς όπως βάζεις μπαταρίες σε σειρά για να εξασφαλίσεις πολλαπλάσια τάση...

Το κύκλωμα σίγουρα δουλεύει και έχει περάσει σε πολλά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικήςς όπως π.χ Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου, βιβλία κατασκευών, όπως Ηλεκτρονικών Κατασκευών Παπακωνσταντίνου κλπ.

Στην περίπτωση χρήσης σε ιονιστές μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκεί μιλάμε για πολλαπλασιασμό Ν-φορές, όπου Ν>20 για να έχουμε μία αποδεκτή υψηλή τάση για δυνατότητα ιονισμού. Εκεί το ζητούμενο δεν είναι το φορτίο (ρεύμα) αλλά απλά η υψηλή τάση σε μία ακίδα ή πλέγμα με σκοπό να έλξει τα φορτισμένα (ιονισμένα) σωματίδια που αιωρούνται στον αέρα... Γιά λόγους μικρού μεγέθους εκεί χρησιμοποιούμε μικροσκοπικούς πυκνωτές (ως φοιτητής είχα φτιάξει μία τέτοια κατασκευή)!!!

Στην περίπτωση του διπλασιασμού για ικανό φορτίο η όλη 'μαγκιά' είναι η επιλογή των πυκνωτών που κατά τη διάρκεια φόρτισης του σκέλους που άγει θα πρέπει να είναι ικανοί να 'κρατήσουν' το σκέλος που εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν άγει και χρησιμοποιεί την αποθήκη (πυκνωτή) για να δώσει την προσθετική τάση. Παρόλα αυτά εξήγησα πριν τις χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών που θα δωσουν σταθερότητα στο ρεύμα φορτίου σύμφωνα με τα ονομαστικά στοιχεία (δυνατότητες) του ΜΣ. Και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε για στιγμιαίο ρεύμα-φορτίο αλλά για σταθερό σαν να συνδέαμε μία απλή αντίσταση στην έξοδο της διάταξης. Τέλος, πρακτικά ο πολλαπλασιασμός τάσης 'συμφέρει' για μεγάλα φορτία μέχρι και τριπλασιασμό...

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## GEWKWN

> Γιώργο,
> 
> στα κυκλώματα διπλασιασμού και γενικά πολλαπλασιασμού δεν χρησιμοποιείται ανόρθωση γέφυρας αλλά η λεγόμενη ημιανόρθωση που επιτρέπει στη δίοδο να άγει κατά τη μία πλευρά της κυματομορφής και αρχικά μετά τον πρώτο πυκνωτή του διπλασιασμού να δίνει να συνεχές δυναμικό 1,41 φορά της εφαρμοζόμενης εναλλασσόμενης τάσης. Τη στιγμή που αυτό το δυναμικό έχει εξασφαλιστεί στον πυκνωτή έρχεται η εναλλασσόμενη τάση που εξασφαλίζεται από το άλλο τμήμα της κυματομορφής να ανορθωθεί και να προστεθεί ακριβώς όπως βάζεις μπαταρίες σε σειρά για να εξασφαλίσεις πολλαπλάσια τάση...
> 
> Το κύκλωμα σίγουρα δουλεύει και έχει περάσει σε πολλά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικήςς όπως π.χ Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου, βιβλία κατασκευών, όπως Ηλεκτρονικών Κατασκευών Παπακωνσταντίνου κλπ.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση χρήσης σε ιονιστές μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκεί μιλάμε για πολλαπλασιασμό Ν-φορές, όπου Ν>20 για να έχουμε μία αποδεκτή υψηλή τάση για δυνατότητα ιονισμού. Εκεί το ζητούμενο δεν είναι το φορτίο (ρεύμα) αλλά απλά η υψηλή τάση σε μία ακίδα ή πλέγμα με σκοπό να έλξει τα φορτισμένα (ιονισμένα) σωματίδια που αιωρούνται στον αέρα... Γιά λόγους μικρού μεγέθους εκεί χρησιμοποιούμε μικροσκοπικούς πυκνωτές (ως φοιτητής είχα φτιάξει μία τέτοια κατασκευή)!!!
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του διπλασιασμού για ικανό φορτίο η όλη 'μαγκιά' είναι η επιλογή των πυκνωτών που κατά τη διάρκεια φόρτισης του σκέλους που άγει θα πρέπει να είναι ικανοί να 'κρατήσουν' το σκέλος που εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν άγει και χρησιμοποιεί την αποθήκη (πυκνωτή) για να δώσει την προσθετική τάση. Παρόλα αυτά εξήγησα πριν τις χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών που θα δωσουν σταθερότητα στο ρεύμα φορτίου σύμφωνα με τα ονομαστικά στοιχεία (δυνατότητες) του ΜΣ. Και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε για στιγμιαίο ρεύμα-φορτίο αλλά για σταθερό σαν να συνδέαμε μία απλή αντίσταση στην έξοδο της διάταξης. Τέλος, πρακτικά ο πολλαπλασιασμός τάσης 'συμφέρει' για μεγάλα φορτία μέχρι και τριπλασιασμό...
> ...



Στο πρωτο σκελος στην απαντηση αυτο ακριβως ηθελα και εγω να γραψω
για το δευτερο  τωρα αν εχεις καποιο σχεδιο η καποια site  καλη φαση
(την εργαψα που την εργαψα την "μαμακια" τουλαχιστον να δω τη ειναι σωστο στο θεμα)  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## joke

> Τα 30V ανέφερες αρχικά ότι *ήταν μετά την ανόρθωση* δηλ. συνεχές.
> 
> Στο νέο παράδειγμα αναφέρεις *έξοδο του ΜΣ* δηλ. εναλλασσόμενο, ήτοι 1,41*50V=70,5 ανορθωμένο, οπότε με διπλασιασμό πας 141VDC !!!
> 
> Χαιρετώ



θα παρω 141 VDC η ένταση του ρεύματος πώση θα είναι;Θυμίζω οτι ο μετασχηματιστης στο παράδειγμα ειναι 50V 2Α.

----------


## antonis_x

βασικα,θες να φτιαξεις κατι συγκεκριμενο,η απλα κανεις σκεψεις?γιατι αν θες να φτιαξεις κατι συγκεκριμενο θα μπορουσε να σου δοθει και μια συγκεκριμενη απαντηση.παντως και αυτα που λεγονται ειναι ενδιαφεροντα..

----------


## joke

αυτη τη στιγμη δεν θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι αλλα στο μέλλον μπορει να χριαστει.Επίσεις  θέλω να μάθω πως λειτουργει αυτη η τεχνολογία.Ευτυχος υπάρχουν στο φορουμ ατομα που είναι προθυμα να  απαντήσουν και να λύσουν καπιες απορίες που δεν μπορούσες να λύσεις μόνος σου.

----------


## joke

τελικα η ένταση πόση θα είναι ?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> .παντως και αυτα που λεγονται ειναι ενδιαφεροντα..



ενα 'μπραβο' και απο μενα ,ιδίως στους 2  Γιώργηδες για την υπομονη τους και την καλωσυνη τους  που εγραψαν τοσες παραγραφους....

----------


## kopla

** Δεν τα έχω διαβάσει όλα τα ποστς **

Η ισχύς δεν πρέπει να είναι η ίδια ?? Άρα τάση*2 -> ρεύμα/2

ΤΣΠ: http://www.play-hookey.com/ac_theory...ltipliers.html Κοίτα στην ενότητα _A Voltage Tripler — And Beyond_

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την επανάληψη κάποιων γνώσεων του παρελθόντος (πάντα χρήσιμη) και για το link στο site των Voltage Multipliers που είναι πολύ διεξοδικό!!!

Σαφώς και εκεί επιβεβαιώνει ότι το ρεύμα μειώνεται στο μισό και ότι είναι κρίσιμη η επιλογή των πυκνωτών βάσει φορτίου...

Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε μία βελτιωμένη παραλλαγή του διπλασιαστή (και εν γένει πολλαπλασιαστή) που την ονόμαζαν 'Αμερικάνικο' σχέδιο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν την θυμάμαι. Αν κάποιος την εντοπίσει στο διαδίκτυο ας ενημερώσει...

Χαιρετώ

----------


## nikoskourtis

Αυτα τα κυκλωματα δινουν 2πλασια-3πλασια-4πλασια κτλ ταση ευκολα, ομως μονο στιγμιαια. Δηλαδη μπορεις να δημιουργησεις υψηλες τασεις με τετοια κυκλωματα για να ελεγξεις την αντοχη των διηλεκτρικων, ομως δεν κανουν για τροφοδοσια.
Για τροφοδοσια θες παλμοτροφοδοτικο ή μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## kopla

_Για τροφοδοσια θες παλμοτροφοδοτικο ή μετασχηματιστη._

Σωστό. Μια καλή λύση εκτός από 555timer είναι και η pwm μονάδα ενός μC.

edit: (αν ο timer έχει duty cycle)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σαφώς ΟΧΙ μόνο στιγμιαία!!!

Το στιγμιαίο ή θεωρητικά η τάση σε φορτίο άπειρης αντίστασης μόνο όταν ο Ν-πλασιασμός αφορά ένα Ν μεγάλο, όπου όντως η κατασκευή του Ν-πλασιαστή καθίσταται τεχνικοοικονομικά ασύμφορη, οπότε περιοριζόμαστε στις σχετικές εφαρμογές. To link παραπάνω είναι αρκετά διεξοδικό για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του!!!

Συναδελφικά
Γιώργος

----------


## nikoskourtis

Εγω θεωρω οτι για να πετυχει μια αποδεκτα σταθερη ταση, με μικρη κυματωση σχετικα, θελει πολυ μεγαλους πυκνωτες. Εκτος αυτου αν θελει και σταθεροποιηση πρεπει να προσθεσει και regulator.
Θεωρω οτι με ενα boost converter που ειναι σχετικα απλη κατασκευη και θα εχει και λιγες απωλειες μπορει να ρυθμισει ακριβως την ταση που θελει. Απ' οτι καταλαβα θελει καποια Αμπερ να παρεχει η κατασκευη του.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να παραθέσω ένα link σε βιβλίο του Ευγενίδειου Ιδρύματος που αναλύει τον πολλαπλασιασμό τάσης: 

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_h00005.pdf

Σελ. 92-101 του παραπάνω pdf.

Στη σελ. 100 του pdf αναφέρεται ότι σε λειτουργία υπό φορτίο η τιμή της τάξης εξόδου του κυκλώματος μειώνεται όσο αυξάνει το ρεύμα.

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι για χρήση π.χ. σε πομπούς RF και για ένα ανοδικό ρεύμα λυχνίας 100 mA ποιές είναι οι χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών (π.χ. με χρήση των διαδεδομένων 50+50μf/310 V) στην απλούστερη περίπτωση διπλασιαμoύ της τάσης δικτύου, ήτοι περί τα 630VDC. Με άλλα λόγια πως το κύκλωμα επιλύεται ώστε με βάση την τιμή του ρεύματος να υπολογίζεται και η χωρητικότητα των πυκνωτών για αποδεκτή κυμάτωση. Θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη πως στο κύκλωμα εξομάλυνσης με τον δεύτερο πυκνωτή θα πρέπει να διασυνδεθούν δύο τέτοιοι σε σειρά για να αντέξουν στην τάση, γεγονός που μειώνει την χωρητικότητά τους στο μισό. Αν θυμάμαι καλά χρησιμοποιούσαν εκεί τους 100+100μF/310V με παραλληλισμένα τα... σκέλια τους ώστε να δίνουν 200μF/310V μονούς και με το παραλληλισμό στα 100μF/630V, οπότε αν θέλουμε 100+100μF/630V για το κύκλωμα εξομάλυνσης LC (π.χ. με χρήση μπάλαστ) θα χρειαζόμασταν συνολικά 2 τεμ. 100+100/310V ή 4 τεμ. 50+50μF/310V. Αν προσθέσουμε και τον πυκνωτή που επιφορτίζεται μόνο τα 310V του διπλασιαστή και υποθέσοιμε ότι είναι 100μF/310V (δηλ. 50+50 με παραλληλισμένα τα... σκέλια κατά τα γνωστά) έχουμε υλοποίηση με 5 τεμ. 50+50μF/310 V Tesla ή τον άλλο former Ανατολικογερμανικό τύπο ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών...

Τελικά αν κάποιος έχει υλοποιήσει τον διπλασιαστή ας δώσει τα φόντα του!!!

By the way, γνωρίζει κανένας τον συντελεστή σμίκρυνσης σε σχέση με την A4 των σελίδων των original βιβλίων του Ευγενίδειου ώστε να συμπληρώσω κάποιες χαμένες σελίδες, λόγω φθαρμένης βιβλιοδεσίας, από την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του παραοπάνω link?

Χαιρετώ!!!

----------

